
Datasets for Machine Learning - olivercameron
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1AQvZ7-Kg0lSZtG1wlgbIsrm90HaTZrJGQMz-uKRRlFw/edit#gid=0
======
wodenokoto
Here's a version that won't slow to a halt due to 100s or 1000s concurrent
visitors:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vTzUa1dQcYgc...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/e/2PACX-1vTzUa1dQcYgcATlqZ6V9lZ930uwoqiShd6kzy3kOHUTcFvcq2IZG1A9p3yqv41_79gI7dimHwOz3hxd/pubhtml)

